# Two sub forums for the Prancing Pony?



## Ithrynluin (Sep 4, 2005)

How does everyone feel about dividing the Prancing Pony into two subforums, one for the stories, poetry, etc. themselves, and the other for discussions and similar threads? Why I think this would be a good idea is that it would make things a lot more organized and easier to find.

Well?


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 4, 2005)

Sounds simple enough. I say go for it. . .though I don't know why everyone picks on my poor helpless kitties.

I just got a new one. Her name is Lucy (my baby sister named her.).

It was so sad. I was on my way to work and I heard this kitten crying and there she was under a car, all alone, all sad, all scared. . .so I brought her home. Sweetest little thing. Curses on all who abandon kittens!


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm not sure. Sounds like it could be a good idea or it could be a bad one, or most likely, one of those things that sounds good but doesn't work when you try to put it into practice. I can not however vote not sure in the poll, because I think Elgee's cats are ADORABLE.


----------



## Ingwë (Oct 22, 2005)

There are many active thread here, at The Prancing Pony so I think it may be split into two sub-forums. It is good idea.

_Ithy, can we use HTML on polls?_


----------



## Corvis (Nov 25, 2005)

I think the sub-forums are a great idea. Makes things more organized and opens up a lot more opportunities for more threads.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 6, 2006)

Since more people were in favor than were against my cats, do we get a sub forum?


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry HLGStrider or Elgee as most call you but I dislike cats (I can explain)
Sub forums would be good I think, and as other people have said it would be easier to find things.

Majimaune Leganimdok


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 9, 2006)

Gasp! A Villainous Cat Hater!


----------



## Aulë (Mar 9, 2006)

HLGStrider said:


> Gasp! A Villainous Cat Hater!


Hey Elgee - check out http://www.stuffonmycat.com


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 9, 2006)

Aule, I don't click on your links as a matter of principle . ..


----------



## Aulë (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh Elgee - forever the apprehensive!


----------

